# My Dicrossus filamentosus is breeding



## wsjjqxiaoq (Nov 18, 2010)

This is the second time they are breeding. looks good!


----------



## Ciddian (Mar 15, 2006)

that is one darling little fish! Congrats!


----------



## BillD (Jun 5, 2006)

It will be quite an accomplishment if you get live fry.


----------



## Will (Jul 24, 2008)

A favorite species of mine. If you have success I would be interested in fry. Good luck!

Beautiful fish


----------



## wsjjqxiaoq (Nov 18, 2010)

some new pictures .


----------



## Jackson (Jan 30, 2009)

Nice!

I can see the fry sort of their so small lol 

Where did you find your adults? I have been looking for them for a few months now and it's a no go 

Thanks


----------

